# Probador sensor de posicion del acelerador



## dr_wagner (Jun 20, 2008)

saludos

tengo de tarea realizar un probador para un sensor de posicion del acelerador (tps),  este sensor cuenta cn tres terminales una que recibe 5 volts, una a tierra y la tercera es una señal la cual hace la funcion de un potenciometro, mientras se presiona el acelerador el potencimetro sufre una variacion, al estar acelerado al maximo se obtienen 5 volts. 
http://testengineargentina.blogspot.com/2007/02/sensor-de-posicion-de-mariposa-tps.html
en esa pagina se encuentra mas detallado, 
ahora donde amablemente les solicito ayuda es en armar un probador donde tenga conectada la señal del sensor a un circuito integrado y este a su vez contara con diez leds, el primer led encendera automaticamente y despues mientras mas se acelere se empezaran a prender los demas leds, los leds prenden aproximadamente cada .5 volts, de esta manera tenemos que cuando se tengan los cinco volts estaran prenndidos los diez leds. saben ustedes que circuito integrado podria serme util para armar dicho probador?

de antemano muchas gracias por la atensión prestada


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 20, 2008)

Pon en el buscador LM3914 o LM3915


----------



## dr_wagner (Jun 20, 2008)

muchas gracias fogonazo ya buscando en internet encontre ese integrado el lm3914, pero tengo una duda no se si me la puedas resonder, no entiendo a que se refiere con los pins de V+,Ref out, Rhi,Ref adj ,mode y Vled, principalmente con las de mode y v+ que en la hoja de datos y con la configuracion que trae marca 6.8v-18v. tambien quisiera saber a que se refiere Vled. si alguien aparte de fogonazo sabe como ayudarme con esa duda les estaria infinitamente agradecido muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 20, 2008)

V-  : Negativo de tu fuente alimentacion
V+ : Positivo de tu fuente de alimentacion 
SIG: Donde ingresa la tensión que quieres medir (Respecto de V-)
Mode: Determina la forma de presentacion barra o punto
RHI, RefOut y RefAdj : Forman un divisor de tension con el que ajustas el rango a medir.

En el mismo datasheet estan las formulas para calcular los valores del divisor.
Sino tienes ganas de calcular, alimentas tu potenciómetro con 5V y lo aplicas directamente al esquema de la pagina.


----------



## dr_wagner (Jun 20, 2008)

¿de cuanto debe de ser mi fuente de alimentacion? porque en la hoja de datos dice que es de 6.8-18 v. quiere decir que mi fuente debe de estar entre ese rango?, ahora en Vled que lleva? gracias fogonazo soy algo lento en electronica pero si deseas algo de diseño mecanico en elemento finito o cualquier cosa  por el estilo preguntame y con gusto respondere.
gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 20, 2008)

En efecto, trabaja bien con tensiones de 6,8 a 18V
Vled es el positivo de tu fuente que alimenta a tus led´s, puede ser o no el mismo positivo del integrado


----------

